
Tom Scott: How the First Ever Telecoms Scam Worked [video] - lifthrasiir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPeVsniB7b0
======
lifthrasiir
I'm not a fan of video-first contents, but I'm linking to Tom Scott because he
commissioned various source materials and their translations just for this
video as it turned out that all existing English sources varied in details. I
love this amount of dedication.

(If you simply don't like videos, Wikipedia gives a reasonable article:
[https://www.inc.com/magazine/19990915/13554.html](https://www.inc.com/magazine/19990915/13554.html))

